# Plan to look for a JOB in a VISITOR's Visa in NEW ZEALAND as ELECTRICAL ENGINEER



## Dolce Vida 08 (Oct 12, 2020)

Hello,

We are planning to look for a job in New Zealand through a visitor's visa. Hence, before we proceed, I have compiled a few questions. 

1. What are the possibilities to land a job offer through a visitor's visa?
2. Do you have a suggested recruitment agency that I can reach out to once I got in the country?


----------



## Dolce Vida 08 (Oct 12, 2020)

bump


----------



## Kingdragonfly (Apr 29, 2021)

That's how I would do it.

This will give you an idea of places to look. 

Trade Me
Jobs on SEEK - New Zealand's no. 1 Employment, Career and Recruitment site

I would pre-send CV ASAP, even if it specifically says "must be a citizen" or "must have a work visa". That way you'll get into the recruiter's database.

I see your flag is the UAE. You might consider posting a Youtube video introducing yourself. This would give comfort in your English speaking abilities.

Remember that your search results will be skewed towards Auckland, as its the most densely populated. You might find that, by population, there's proportionally more jobs outside Auckland.

However as an electrical engineer, "the world is your oyster."

I consider New Plymouth the most livable city.

Nelson and Christchurch are also nice.


----------



## Dolce Vida 08 (Oct 12, 2020)

Thanks a lot. Great help!


----------

